# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Hablemos sobre Agronegocios

## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos: 
Abro este tema con el título de un atículo que leí por el interés que ha nacido en mí, de probar suerte o tratar de convertirme en exportador de nuestros productos agropecuarios... ¿Cuáles?... ¡TODOS LOS QUE SE PUEDAN EXPORTAR! 
Parto de la premisa que somos un país que produce frutas y hortalizas de excelente calidad, y que si logramos promoverlos y posicionarlos adecuadamente en otros mercados, podríamos hacer grandes cosas con nuestra agricultura. 
Por las cosas que estoy viviendo últimamente, me he dado cuenta que la agricultura del Perú ya empezó a gatear. ¿Qué quiero decir con esto?... Que tiene para muchísimo más. Hay tantos negocios por hacer en el rubro de agricultura. Faltan servicios, faltan productos, falta tecnolgía, conocimiento, etc, etc, que pueden hacer que demos un gran salto en este tema... Al menos así lo percibo yo. 
¿Cuántos pequeños y medianos agricultores estarán esperando que alguien los capacite y ayude a comercializar sus productos adecuadamente? Si ya los estamos haciendo, y casi no hay ayuda del Estado. Si la cosa cambia, ¿qué le podría esperar a nuestra agricultura?... Espero que el cielo, porque sería una de las meneras más eficientes de ayudar a las familias pobres del país a mejorar su calidad de vida... En ese sentido, la agricultura orgánica es una excelente oportunidad para el Perú. 
Termino diciendo que todo el que quiera colaborar conmigo, o incluso asociarse para sacar adelante un proyecto desde cero, es bienvenido a este hilo.  
Y como de verdad estoy partiendo de cero, les dejo el artículo que vendría a ser como la semilla de todo esto, en la siguiente respuesta. 
Saludos a todos  :Wink: Temas similares: HABLEMOS DE FISIOLOGIA VEGETAL (x BIOFERTIL SAC - Ing. Carlos Castañeda) ? El reto de los agronegocios I curso teorico practico sobre elaboracion de proyectos de inversion privada en agronegocios. ética en los agronegocios Agronegocios internet empresa

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Es muy interesante el agronegocio o el negocio agrícola. Se trata del conjunto de operaciones de producción, procesamiento, almacenamiento, distribución y comercialización de insumos y de productos agropecuarios y agroforestales, incluidos los servicios de apoyo. 
El agronegocio está constituido por el conjunto de cadenas productivas existentes. Cadenas Productivas: una cadena agroproductiva puede ser entendida como un subsistema del negocio agrícola, la cual estaría conformada por un conjunto de componentes interactivos, incluyendo los sistemas productivos, proveedores de insumos y servicios, industrias procesadoras y transformadoras, agentes de distribución, almacenamiento y comercialización y los consumidores finales. 
Una cadena agroproductiva no existe físicamente, este concepto solo es una abstracción que permite examinar e identificar el comportamiento de los flujos de capital y materiales: las transacciones socioeconómicas, la distribución de los beneficios y las limitaciones y/o restricciones al desempeño de los diferentes segmentos (grupos de actores sociales) que participan a lo largo del proceso productivo. 
Por otro lado, las cadenas agroproductivas, según los componentes que las integran, se clasifican en: - Completas : Cuando todos los componentes (proveedores de insumos, sistemas productivos, industrias procesadoras, comercialización mayorista, minorista, y consumidores finales) están representados. - Incompletas : Cuando falta uno o más de los componentes señalados. Las cadenas agroproductivas se clasifican en integradas y no integradas dependiendo de si sus productos finales se constituyen o no en insumos para otras cadenas.  
Asimismo, una cadena agroproductiva mantiene relaciones de intercambio con su entorno inmediato, el cual está representado por el ambiente organizacional y el institucional que sirven de apoyo y/o afectan el funcionamiento y el desempeño de la cadena. Ambiente organizacional: Está integrado por el conjunto de organizaciones públicas o privadas que apoyan el funcionamiento de la cadena, sobre todo los grupos de actores sociales de las cadenas productivas. Dichas organizaciones no participan directamente en el negocio. Las acciones, así como los consecuentes efectos que dichas organizaciones ejercen sobre el desempeño de la cadena, vendrían dados por su papel como entidades de apoyo al negocio agrícola. 
En tal sentido, encontraríamos en este ambiente a las organizaciones de crédito, asistencia técnica, extensión agrícola, servicios de información, investigación científico-tecnológica, las académicas, etc. Ambiente institucional: Está conformado por el conjunto de normas y leyes que regulan las transacciones físico-financieras (flujos de materiales y capital), que son llevadas a cabo por los distintos actores sociales de las cadenas productivas. En este conjunto de normas y leyes, destacan las relativas a la regulación de impuestos - IVA, aranceles, importaciones, exportaciones, etc. 
Las organizaciones encargadas de dictar dichas leyes y regulaciones pueden facilitar o restringir las transacciones y los modos de funcionamiento de una cadena productiva. Sistemas productivos: Considerado como un subsistema de la cadena productiva, cuyo foco de actuación son las actividades productivas desarrolladas dentro de la finca, un sistema productivo puede ser definido como un conjunto de componentes interactivos cuyo objetivo es producir alimentos, fibras, energéticos y otras materias primas de origen animal y vegetal . Un sistema productivo tiene por objetivos: - Maximizar la producción biológica y económica en el sector agrícola, así como la eficiencia productiva en un determinado escenario socioeconómico. - Alcanzar ciertos patrones de calidad exigidos por su cliente inmediato. - Mantener la sostenibilidad del proceso productivo, considerando el uso más racional de los recursos ambientales.   *Ing. Jhonder Villegas*
Agro Exp. e IMP. Nor Andina SAC
044- 706011 jhonville2000@hotmail.com
Otuzco/Perú  *Fuente: Agronegociosperu.org*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos: 
Encontré un trabajo del 2002, titulado: *El agronegocio y la empresa agropecuaria frente al siglo XXI*, escrito por Guillermo Guerra (San José, Costa Rica).  *http://books.google.com/books?id=XPLV3n3UY50C&printsec=frontcover&hl=es&so  urce=gbs_v2_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q=&f=false* 
Es bastante extenso, pero a la vez detallado, de lo que se requiere para incursionar en agronegocios... espero les sirva. 
Saludos

----------


## tarana

Hola Bcilloniz, 
Te he estado siguiendo en otro foro referente al cultivo de arandanos, en el cual estoy muy interesada y haciendole seguimiento. Pero en esta oportunidad te escribo referente a este tema, se que la fecha en que fue escrito fue hace mas de dos anos, pero de pronto el interes sigue vigente. 
En este forum pones que todo el que quiera colaborar desde cero para sacar un proyecto adelante es bienvenido, y pues estoy muy interesada en participar en algun proyecto de agronegocios desde cero y colaborar en todo lo que este a mi alcance y de esa forma aprender en el campo. 
Mi background: Estudie Administracion de Empresas para Jovenes Empresarios en la Universidad del Pacifica, carrera tecnica de 3 anos, luego he tenido un negocio propio de diseno, manufactura y exportacion de artesania, participando en Shows en USA. He tratado de incursionar en la agricultura con resultados negativos. 
Saludos, tatiarana1@gmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bcilloniz, 
> Te he estado siguiendo en otro foro referente al cultivo de arandanos, en el cual estoy muy interesada y haciendole seguimiento. Pero en esta oportunidad te escribo referente a este tema, se que la fecha en que fue escrito fue hace mas de dos anos, pero de pronto el interes sigue vigente. 
> En este forum pones que todo el que quiera colaborar desde cero para sacar un proyecto adelante es bienvenido, y pues estoy muy interesada en participar en algun proyecto de agronegocios desde cero y colaborar en todo lo que este a mi alcance y de esa forma aprender en el campo. 
> Mi background: Estudie Administracion de Empresas para Jovenes Empresarios en la Universidad del Pacifica, carrera tecnica de 3 anos, luego he tenido un negocio propio de diseno, manufactura y exportacion de artesania, participando en Shows en USA. He tratado de incursionar en la agricultura con resultados negativos. 
> Saludos, tatiarana1@gmail.com

 Hola Tarana: 
Recién puedo contestarte... Encantado de intercambiar información al respecto para ver si podemos consolidar algún negocios importante. 
Primero que nada, sería bueno saber cuáles han sido tus intentos en agricultura y dónde crees que estuvieron los problemas para que te haya ido mal en esos intentos? Además, ¿por qué quieres volver a probar suerte en este rubro? 
Por otro lado, te cuento rápidamente que luego de estos años, cada vez voy entendiendo más los ditintos aspectos que hay que saber para hacer agronegocios de manera eficiente, aunque de ninguna manera es un tema tan sencillo de conseguir pues hay muchísima oferta y muchísima demanda, y muchísimo otros factores que influyen en el proceso. 
Yo definitivamente me estoy concentrando en la comercialización, ya que tiene mucho más que ver con mi carrera -publicidad y marketing- y considero que es donde tengo una ventaja, pues utilizo como principal herramienta este foro. 
En ese sentido, te confieso que sin esta página no sería nadie en el mundo de los agronegocios, pero las cosas fueron evolucionando de tal manera, que fue evidente que tenía que aprovechar esta oportunidad y que aún sigo trabajando para ver si me consolido en el mercado de alguna u otra manera. 
En este momento vengo proveyendo a Tottus con algunos productos, y el tema sería verdaderamente interesante, si no fiera porque la SUNAT me obliga a adelantar el 2% del Impuesto a la Renta, cuando mi comisón o mi utilidad es de 3%... Ahora estoy en esta etapa donde debo ver qué régimen me conviene más, pero les juro que la SUNAT promueve la informalidad... Además, todos sus procesos son súper enredados y hay que pagar detraccion por aqui, adelnato de IR por alla, IGV por acá... ¡DETESTO TANTA BUROCRACIA!  :Mad:   
En fin, me estoy saliendo del tema y no es problema tuyo. La cuestión es que de a pocos, utilizando el foro para aprender y para contactarme, es que estoy empezando a hacer agronegocios.He cerrado un pequeño programa de envío de espárragos con mi primo, y en este momento estoy buscando intensamente 80TN de maracuyá para pulpa; así que como verás estoy constantemente en la pelea; pero sin duda mi gran arma para ganarla algún día es precisamente ésta: AgroFórum.pe... Por algo tiene como slogan *"Tu agro-herramienta virtual". * Cuéntame un poco tu historia, y veamos si podemos unir fuerzas.  
Saludos  :Wink:

----------


## tarana

Hola Bruno, 
Que bueno que hayas respondido en tan corto tiempo.  Primero que nada queria felicitarte por este portal, es muy interesante y le das cabida a mucha gente para tocar diferentes temas relacionados con el mundo de la agricultura y los agronegocios. 
Entiendo lo que estas batallando con tu nueva empresa, es un poco complicada la contabilidad y la SUNAT. Como  comente ya he tenido una empresa de diseno, manufactura y exportacion de artesanias y desde el primer momento quise formalizar, y al principio tambien sufria con el tema de los pagos de impuestos que son altisimos, pero como toda mi produccion era para exportacion pues tambien gozaba de beneficios como la devolucion de IGV y los ultimos tiempos tambien me beneficie del drawback.  Pero te entiendo, sobre todo entrar a trabajar con los grandes supermercados tambien involucra los pagos retrasados y si el porcentaje de ganancia es tan justo, no hay mucho margen para cometer ningun error. 
Pues te cuento que mi incursion en la agricultura se dio a finales del 2010 y durante el 2011, cultivando cebolla en el norte y cafe en la selva.  Creo que fui muy ingenua al pensar que podria manejarlo en control remoto y esa fue la falla mas grande que cometi, ademas de obviamente el nulo conocimiento agricola que tenia, aunque me asesore en cuanto a las diferentes etapas, hice seguimiento con ingenieros, etc. Pero te puedo decir que igualmente ha sido todo un aprendizaje. 
El mundo de los agronegocios me llama mucho la atencion, pero para serte sincera no quiesiera incursionar en un proyecto por el momento, lo que quisiera es involucrarme en proyectos de negocios (de preferencia si estan desde cero) para aprender el know how, esta etapa quisiera que sea de aprendizaje.  POr lo que por mi lado estuviera dando todo el apoyo que fuera necesario. 
Gracias por contar un poco lo que estas haciendo y ojala pueda colaborar en algun proyecto. 
Saludos!!!!

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno, 
> Que bueno que hayas respondido en tan corto tiempo.  Primero que nada queria felicitarte por este portal, es muy interesante y le das cabida a mucha gente para tocar diferentes temas relacionados con el mundo de la agricultura y los agronegocios. 
> Entiendo lo que estas batallando con tu nueva empresa, es un poco complicada la contabilidad y la SUNAT. Como  comente ya he tenido una empresa de diseno, manufactura y exportacion de artesanias y desde el primer momento quise formalizar, y al principio tambien sufria con el tema de los pagos de impuestos que son altisimos, pero como toda mi produccion era para exportacion pues tambien gozaba de beneficios como la devolucion de IGV y los ultimos tiempos tambien me beneficie del drawback.  Pero te entiendo, sobre todo entrar a trabajar con los grandes supermercados tambien involucra los pagos retrasados y si el porcentaje de ganancia es tan justo, no hay mucho margen para cometer ningun error. 
> Pues te cuento que mi incursion en la agricultura se dio a finales del 2010 y durante el 2011, cultivando cebolla en el norte y cafe en la selva.  Creo que fui muy ingenua al pensar que podria manejarlo en control remoto y esa fue la falla mas grande que cometi, ademas de obviamente el nulo conocimiento agricola que tenia, aunque me asesore en cuanto a las diferentes etapas, hice seguimiento con ingenieros, etc. Pero te puedo decir que igualmente ha sido todo un aprendizaje. 
> El mundo de los agronegocios me llama mucho la atencion, pero para serte sincera no quiesiera incursionar en un proyecto por el momento, lo que quisiera es involucrarme en proyectos de negocios (de preferencia si estan desde cero) para aprender el know how, esta etapa quisiera que sea de aprendizaje.  POr lo que por mi lado estuviera dando todo el apoyo que fuera necesario. 
> Gracias por contar un poco lo que estas haciendo y ojala pueda colaborar en algun proyecto. 
> Saludos!!!!

 Hola de nuevo tarana,  
Bueno, me imagino que toda primera experiencia en agricultura debe ser sumamente difícil, y más aún si no eres experta en el tema; sin embargo, coincido y estoy seguro que el piso que pagaste te habrá servido para aprender, porque como sabemos: "de los errores se aprende". 
Con respecto a mis temas con la SUNAT, allí estoy arreglándolos de a pocos -creo-, he incluso he empezado a pagar el 2% de adelanto de IR de mis facturas sin IGV (por venta de alimentos frescos), y me parece que vamos a ir a pedir una rectificación para arreglar todo lo adeudado, y luego vamos a pedir que nos reduzcan el coeficiente para no tener que pagar tanto IR por adelantado. Sólo espero que la SUNAT tenga su mente abierta, porque sería otra decepción más a nivel estatal, tener que cerrar este negocio que le da chamba al productor, al transportista, al intermediario y a los supermercados, par darle al consumidor final un buen producto y a un buen precio. 
Con respecto a participar en algún proyecto desde el inicio para aprender el know how, creo que sería bueno delimitar un poco más las posibilidades, porque sabes que en agricultura tienes muchísimas opciones. Por otra parte, ¿siginifica que quieres estar metida en un campo viendo el manejo de algún cultivo? ¿No es así? 
Eso habría que evaluarlo, porque así no más no creo que muchas empresas te abran las puertas, a menos que les ofrezcas algún beneficio a cambio. Entiendo que el intercambio de información es vital para el know how, pero en el Perú aún no estamos muy acostumbrados a abrirnos con nuestra información para benficio propio y ajeno, ya que enseñando también se aprende. 
Dame más información sobre qué cultivos te interesan, para ver si puedo hacer algo. Y si te interesa, te puedo enseñar rápidamente cómo es que vengo haciendo agronegocios yo (que soy publicista), y me puedes ayudar a darle inicio a la nueva empresa que voy a constituir: AGENCIA COMERCIALIZADORA DE PRODUCTOS AGROPECUARIOS DEL PERÚ (ACPAP), que será la empresa con la que me incursionaré como importador, con la que daré mis primeros pasos como exportador, y con la que seguiré como proveedor para el mercado local -si es que todo sale bien con la SUNAT-.  
Estamos en contacto. 
Saludos

----------

